# Firmware Build V9.0 2019.20.4.1 b612f97 (6/22/2019)



## roghaj (Oct 23, 2018)

Does this have the new games?

Please post pictures of whats new.
Thanks
Roger

[MOD EDIT: please use the voting buttons to express you have installed this, or still waiting to install this. 
Posts consisting of "installing now, just got it, wish I had it, its rolling out, etc that do not add actual information about this firmware release will be removed without notice]


----------



## Jjone (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Just installed. Beach buggy 2 and new bottom bar for the app menu. Nothing else.


----------



## roghaj (Oct 23, 2018)

Good enough for me. When you say "Nothing else" it makes it sound like those are the only changes. There are always changes under the hood that don't make the list. For example, my dancing car feature was removed in 20.2.1.
-Roger


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Jjone said:


> View attachment 27058


Thanks! Helpful...and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Just received the update. Here's the application launcher change too.


----------



## DMC-5180 (Sep 29, 2018)

Just, got it and started playing it. Wow, it takes some getting used too. All I can say is that Small steering movement seems to work best.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Just got the notice today. Just installed 20.2.1 on Saturday morning so frequency is up. 20.2.1 was NOT good for me. LTE connection issues and traffic was spotty. And don’t get me started on lane changes.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Once everyone starts driving for real...  ... wondering if you notice more aggressive acceleration, especially at higher speeds. I only have my butt accelerometer, but it seems punchier.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Driving with AP was good, but forgot to enable no confirmation lane changes. Will test out when I head home later today. I did have constant streaming music issues. Kept getting loading errors throughout the entire drive where-as I've only had that happen twice since owning the car.


----------



## DMC-5180 (Sep 29, 2018)

ig0p0g0 said:


> Once everyone starts driving for real...  ... wondering if you notice more aggressive acceleration, especially at higher speeds. I only have my butt accelerometer, but it seems punchier.


What driving mode do you normally use? Chill, Standard or Sport?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

The twitchiness of the surrounding cars seems to have improved with this update and NOA also seems to be performing better. Time will tell, but so far so good!


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> The twitchiness of the surrounding cars seems to have improved with this update


Mine still dancing


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Dashcam stopped working with this update again. Why does it require a re-format so often?


----------



## DMC-5180 (Sep 29, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Dashcam stopped working with this update again. Why does it require a re-format so often?


How could you tell it had stopped working? My dash cam icon still looks normal with the Red dot showing after the update.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

DMC-5180 said:


> What driving mode do you normally use? Chill, Standard or Sport?


I only have chill and standard. I'm on standard.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Dashcam stopped working with this update again. Why does it require a re-format so often?


Mine has been flawless after updating to a SSD. Sounds like your drive is starting to fail.


----------



## Modmike (Jun 3, 2019)

fazluke said:


> Mine still dancing


HW3?


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

fazluke said:


> Mine still dancing


Mine are also dancing


----------



## Modmike (Jun 3, 2019)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Mine are also dancing


What hardware? HW3?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

DMC-5180 said:


> How could you tell it had stopped working? My dash cam icon still looks normal with the Red dot showing after the update.


Has a x through it and can't be activated. It's been a thing for several sw updates buts I don't know what is occurring to disable it now that all cameras are enabled.


----------



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

fazluke said:


> Mine still dancing


Saturday night fever still very much stayin' alive ( HW 2.5)


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Modmike said:


> What hardware? HW3?


HW 2.5


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Has a x through it and can't be activated. It's been a thing for several sw updates buts I don't know what is occurring to disable it now that all cameras are enabled.


Maybe it's full?

It's hard to tell improvements in NOA/AP, but mine today after this update seemed to be more prone to "ghost brake" in the highway, same route I usually take...


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Every time I get an X on my TeslaCAM, I just plug it into my PC. It usually says it needs to be fixed and I let windows fix it. Plug it back in the car and good to go.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Unfortunately the NoA issues I experienced with 20.1 and 20.2.1 are still occurring with 20.4.1. It's to the point now where I CANNOT rely on NoA to exit the freeway following a route (no matter the route) nor does it seem capable of changing between freeways to follow a route. What's bizarre is that it is failing on freeways/highways that aren't under construction, have great line visibility, and pretty normal levels of traffic (specially for MN). As a heavy user of NoA I really hope they are doing something to fix it as it has never been this buggy even when it was first released...

Here are a few videos I recorded showing the NoA bugs:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

dburkland said:


> Unfortunately the NoA issues I experienced with 20.1 and 20.2.1 are still occurring with 20.4.1. It's to the point now where I CANNOT rely on NoA to exit the freeway following a route (no matter the route) nor does it seem capable of changing between freeways to follow a route. What's bizarre is that it is failing on freeways/highways that aren't under construction, have great line visibility, and pretty normal levels of traffic (specially for MN). As a heavy user of NoA I really hope they are doing something to fix it as it has never been this buggy even when it was first released...
> 
> Here are a few videos I recorded showing the NoA bugs:


that is why it is still called BETA


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Sentry mode detected 105 events when I was parked for about 3 hours at a mall. Seems a bit excessive.


----------



## BobThe (Mar 2, 2019)

DMC-5180 said:


> Just, got it and started playing it. Wow, it takes some getting used too. All I can say is that Small steering movement seems to work best.


I wish the game wouldn't turn the wheels outside the car. I don't want the extra wear on the steering components just from playing a game.

I also have a USB XBOX 360 controller that works for the other games I have tested it with (Asteroids, Tempest and Millipede), but it is not working with the new racing game. BTW - a new USB XBOX 1 controller (not Microsoft branded) didn't work for any game in my M3.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

I was on my way this morning to my nearby Tesla approved body shop to get an estimate on my Model 3. Nav sent me through a state forest. The road is 2 lanes and narrow with lots of very sharp corners. And 35 mph speed limit. I wasn’t on NOA, just Auto Steer. The car slowed down if I was approaching a sharp curve. It did this every time. As a side note I consider myself lucky to have a service center 50 miles away and a Tesla Approved body shop 18 miles away.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

dburkland said:


> Unfortunately the NoA issues I experienced with 20.1 and 20.2.1 are still occurring with 20.4.1. It's to the point now where I CANNOT rely on NoA to exit the freeway following a route (no matter the route) nor does it seem capable of changing between freeways to follow a route. What's bizarre is that it is failing on freeways/highways that aren't under construction, have great line visibility, and pretty normal levels of traffic (specially for MN). As a heavy user of NoA I really hope they are doing something to fix it as it has never been this buggy even when it was first released...
> 
> Here are a few videos I recorded showing the NoA bugs:


You try a reset after the update? Definitely strange behavior.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

BobThe said:


> I wish the game wouldn't turn the wheels outside the car. I don't want the extra wear on the steering components just from playing a game.


That was my first thought as well. Figured that Tesla did their due diligence and the wear on the tire wouldn't be all that great. I'd imagine driving down the street/highway and braking does more wear and tear.

This does add a bit off confidence in that the steering is configured directly to the wheels so that no software "hiccup" can cause any issues.


----------



## DMC-5180 (Sep 29, 2018)

BobThe said:


> I wish the game wouldn't turn the wheels outside the car. I don't want the extra wear on the steering components just from playing a game.
> 
> I also have a USB XBOX 360 controller that works for the other games I have tested it with (Asteroids, Tempest and Millipede), but it is not working with the new racing game. BTW - a new USB XBOX 1 controller (not Microsoft branded) didn't work for any game in my M3.


In the most recent Ride the lightning podcast (episode 203) Ryan interviews one of the Game developers. He asked, if the Xbox controller would work as a secondary controller when in 2 player mode. He said, it doesn't in the V1 release. But they will be integrating it in a future version update. He said, the primary focus was on getting the initial release out to the public, then roll in feature improvements in future updates.

Btw, if you just start playing using the default Settings. The steering is super sensitive. I found that after changing the sensitivity level up to about 70%-80%. You can the control the onscreen car much better with just subtle steering movements.

Tip: learn the game in Chill mode. Then work your way up.


----------



## BobThe (Mar 2, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> That was my first thought as well. Figured that Tesla did their due diligence and the wear on the tire wouldn't be all that great. I'd imagine driving down the street/highway and braking does more wear and tear.
> 
> This does add a bit off confidence in that the steering is configured directly to the wheels so that no software "hiccup" can cause any issues.


I agree that it does add confidence that the steering is connected directly to the wheels. But turning while stopped is a lot harder on the rack and tires than if you were moving. I guess I would have a problem with it either way, right?  Some people are never happy I guess.  Oh well. If it will connect to my controller in the future, I guess that would make me happy.

It is a nice addition that I will not be using all that much anyway. My Son will be playing it when we are at a supercharger or a store when he doesn't want to get out of the car.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

Modmike said:


> HW3?


No


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My parking space at work is the last spot at the end of a narrow one way lane (the exit end) and I generally enter from that street and depending on the cars there before me, do anything from pulling straight into my space to making an awkward 3point turn, which was the case this morning. First time putting it into reverse the backup camera came instantly on. Next time it was black and did not activate thru the time it was in reverse. Put it back in drive and reverse (more to see if that fixed the camera, than needing to to maneuver) and it again was stuck on a black screen.
any prior times the screen was black, the camera would come on within a second or so.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Haven't noticed this on previous updates, but my car reported a 4% battery drain upon installing the 20.4.1 update.

Downloaded the update last night but I delayed install until this morning. Car battery was showing 70 miles (23%) when I started the update. Upon completing the update, it now shows 58 miles and 19%. Cabin is only 70F, so it wasn't overheat protection kicking in.

That seems like a pretty big hit to me, but it's not something I've tracked before. Usually the car is plugged in and at a higher SOC when I perform an update.

Perhaps they made a change to the battery SOC calculations and it wasn't real drain, just curious if anyone else has experienced this.

(Note this does not appear to be the same reduction in reported battery miles per battery percent that @MelindaV and others have seen on previous updates. My calculated max battery miles 58/.19=305 appears to remain about the same as before, but I need a few more data points to be sure given the large rounding error at these low SOC numbers).


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Driving with AP was good, but forgot to enable no confirmation lane changes. Will test out when I head home later today. I did have constant streaming music issues. Kept getting loading errors throughout the entire drive where-as I've only had that happen twice since owning the car.


I noticed it on my Tunein podcast plays. The audio would play for the first 3-4 seconds and then stop with a loading error. Tried multiple times to no avail. 
I then saw that the grey buffer had filled well past that point, so i tried again but skipped forward 15s right when it started to play and everything was fine after.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Is anyone else still getting those "dancing cars" when stopped at a light? It's not a huge deal but every car shown on the display is basically moving and spinning/dancing.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> My parking space at work is the last spot at the end of a narrow one way lane (the exit end) and I generally enter from that street and depending on the cars there before me, do anything from pulling straight into my space to making an awkward 3point turn, which was the case this morning. First time putting it into reverse the backup camera came instantly on. Next time it was black and did not activate thru the time it was in reverse. Put it back in drive and reverse (more to see if that fixed the camera, than needing to to maneuver) and it again was stuck on a black screen.
> any prior times the screen was black, the camera would come on within a second or so.


The backup camera on mine got black since this last upgrade. No way to bring it back to life. Tried the two fingers salute and nothing. Not only this, my headlamps on Auto just decided to stay on. Only way to get them off is to have the car locked or to manually set it to off. Never had this weird software bugs in over a year of ownership, but now it came in bundle.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Kept getting loading errors throughout the entire drive where-as I've only had that happen twice since owning the car.


heh, must be nice. I get them all the time on podcasts from TuneIn.


----------



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> that is why it is still called BETA


maybe they should call it alpha...


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

Reboot after updates, and power off (sit in car like a goof for 5 minutes, don’t touch anything). Generally clearing the cache (and letting the memory dump and pull fresh from the internal SSD) fixes a majority of issues mentioned. I know it may seem weird rebooting your car; but keep in mind this is a software update. I’m surprised at this point the car doesn’t perform a hard reboot of the MCU and micro-controllers for primary systems. Meh, just give it a good reboot, then power down to let the firmware reset. Should be good.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

My nephew played beach buggy for about half and hour today at a location that was not geofenced to disable sentry mode. We played with the passenger door open as he was not big enough to sit on the seat and have the car detect someone being in the seat. About 2 hours later I left and noticed an X in the dashcam. Sentry continued to alert but I guess it didn't record I'll have to check when I get to work on when it stopped.

I keep a spare USB in the car for this reason and a swap to that restored recording. I was in a remote area with lots of deer so I really wanted it recording. Saw maybe 6 before I swapped in the spare USB then no more after that haha. Such is life. Just got the alert for 2019.20.4.2 will install now.

I put the failed card in my pc for Windows 10 to repair I'll see if that does the trick

*EDIT*: I guess excessive Sentry alerts filled the card. Will be bumping it to a larger partition - Windows did do whatever "repairs" it needed to do on the microsd card. I typically don't see this pop up...just my 2 cents...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I just got this build yesterday, and this morning I was updated to 2019.20.4.2.

There may be a bad bug in this one.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I just got this build yesterday, and this morning I was updated to 2019.20.4.2.
> 
> There may be a bad bug in this one.


Drove 200 miles yesterday on 20.4.1. Only bugginess I noticed was trunk latch wouldn't lock half the time and my charged port opened on it's own once. On to 20.4.2 today.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> I just got this build yesterday, and this morning I was updated to 2019.20.4.2.
> 
> There may be a bad bug in this one.


Yeah, TeslaFi shows that a lot of the 20.4.2 updates are coming from 20.4.1.

I'm sensing a big WHOOPS in 20.4.1. May not be obvious to the users but Tesla sure isn't letting this one sit


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Yesterday while visiting my local SuperCharger, I noticed that my car was able to charge at 137kW even though the chargers at this station are rated up to 120kW.

Never received the charge to 90% as planned, instead the charging stopped at 77% and there was a message to check the charger displayed on the screen. I did attempt to restart the charging, but that failed. When unplugging the handle, I noticed the cable and handle were very very warm. My guess is that some sort of thermal limit was reached.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> Yesterday while visiting my local SuperCharger, I noticed that my car was able to charge at 137kW even though the chargers at this station are rated up to 120kW.
> 
> Never received the charge to 90% as planned, instead the charging stopped at 77% and there was a message to check the charger displayed on the screen. I did attempt to restart the charging, but that failed. When unplugging the handle, I noticed the cable and handle were very very warm. My guess is that some sort of thermal limit was reached.
> View attachment 27113


I saw 600 mph a few times while supercharging yesterday. It spent a LOT more time in the 580's tho.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> I just got this build yesterday, and this morning I was updated to 2019.20.4.2.
> 
> There may be a bad bug in this one.


Same here, I just was updated the other day to 20.4.1 and got an update notification this morning. First time ever that the OTA failed, figures


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I saw 600 mph a few times while supercharging yesterday. It spent a LOT more time in the 580's tho.


Is that what you typically see during charging? I don't recall ever seeing over 100kW at my local supercharger spot.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> Is that what you typically see during charging? I don't recall ever seeing over 100kW at my local supercharger spot.


Usually I see 500 mph (150 kW?).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> Is that what you typically see during charging? I don't recall ever seeing over 100kW at my local supercharger spot.


Have you tried a different supercharger? If your supercharger is functioning normally, it's sounds to me like you're charging at a high state of charge(say over 40%), or you're consistently charging at a paired charger, i.e. another car is using the same charger(1a and 1b), or maybe you're using a urban supercharger?


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

tivoboy said:


> Dashcam stopped working with this update again. Why does it require a re-format so often?


Probably because your device wasn't properly shut down before the system was rebooted. Since the dashcam continuously records video to your device, unplugging (or rebooting) without first stopping the recording almost guarantees that the file system will be damaged. No need to reformat. Just "repair disk" under window is usually sufficient.

That's something Tesla can easily fix: unmount the drive before rebooting or after the recording has stopped.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Probably because your device wasn't properly shut down before the system was rebooted. Since the dashcam continuously records video to your device, unplugging (or rebooting) without first stopping the recording almost guarantees that the file system will be damaged. No need to reformat. Just "repair disk" under window is usually sufficient.
> 
> That's something Tesla can easily fix: unmount the drive before rebooting or after the recording has stopped.


Hmm, that sounds odd.. I don't shut if down any differently between software updates. I just press P and sometimes DOUBLE P.

And this issue really only happens when there is a SW update.


----------

